# Funny Gross Cartoons



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I laugh when I watch these.
NOTE: do not let your children watch these.
http://happytreefriends.atomfilms.com/watch_episodes/index.html


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Now I know you have way to much free time.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i watched a couple of those a long time ago and found it to cheap humor. I really don't find it funny cause it's just mindless cartoon violence what's the point? Anyway it's funny to know you watch them in your spare time haha


----------

